# New guy



## Kinetic (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi everyone…what a great community you have here! I’m a very new/aspiring VI composer with an aim to eventually write music for commercials, TV, movies, or anything in that vein. I’ve been a musician (bass player) for 25 years, with all my experience in performing. I was in the USAF Band for 8.5 years and was lucky to play with many great musicians and travel the world while doing so. Since separating from the USAF, I’ve kept an active playing schedule, but also have a “real job” (as what many non-musician people like to call it ).

I’ve only been at this for a couple of months, so I’ve just begun to explore the most basic ideas pertaining to this medium. I’ve written music before and know theory/harmony/basic orchestration and arranging concepts, so the biggest learning curve for me is/will be the technical and gear side of things, as well as navigating the “ins and outs” of the industry.

My goals in the short term over the next 1-3 years are to:
1. Gain a robust understanding of the hardware and software that I’ll be using (still figuring all of that out). Right now, I’m using my trusty 7-year-old 4GB Asus, the free Kontakt library, and a bunch of borrowed stuff to get started until I need something bigger/newer/better/shinier. 
2. Listen to and learn about composers of different mediums.
3. Continue to expand my knowledge of composition/music and work on my ideas.

Longer term goals (5+ years out), include me:
1. Gaining compositional freelance work with different clients and music libraries.
2. Having a broad understanding of all my equipment and how to not let it get in the way of creating. 
3. Building a network of professional contacts.

I’m sure this sounds somewhat sophomoric, but like I said, I’m a total newb at this…not totally dissimilar to a newborn foal trying to take its first steps on wobbly, spindly legs. I’m hoping to look back on this post in several years and get a good chuckle, thinking “Man, I REALLY was clueless!”

Cheers to you all, I look forward to your knowledge and asking lots of questions (after using the search function, of course!).

Thanks.


----------



## Norbz (Apr 18, 2017)

Welcome dude, I'm new'ish here too (but not to the industry, 20yrs in).. Great journey you're about to embark on, don't forget to love every minute of it - the money should always be but a cool side effect  (fall IN LOVE with the 'process', build good stuff/tracks/relationships/be kind, and money will come).


----------



## elpedro (Apr 18, 2017)

Welcome, sounds like you have a plan! Workflow is everything in the virtual music production world, IMHO.find what suits you, and learn it inside out, so that all the technical stuff gets done sub-consciously, without having to think about technical stuff too much.The technical stuff can really interfere with the creative stuff.Best of luck to you, enjoy the journey, show your heart in your music....


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 18, 2017)

Good luck, mate, through hard work you will reach your goals, no doubt.


----------



## Kinetic (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words and encouragement, everyone.


----------



## Kinetic (Apr 19, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> Good luck, mate, through hard work you will reach your goals, no doubt.



Adam, I'm checking out your music on your website right now...great stuff!


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 19, 2017)

Kinetic said:


> Adam, I'm checking out your music on your website right now...great stuff!



Thank you. I would be interested in seeing your progress as you go, so feel free to message me about any music you make and such.


----------



## J-M (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Kinetic!


----------



## Kinetic (Apr 20, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Welcome to the forum, Kinetic!



Thanks MrLinssi...Really digging your music.


----------



## J-M (Apr 20, 2017)

Kinetic said:


> Thanks MrLinssi...Really digging your music.



Thank you, be sure to post your music here as well so we all can take a listen.


----------



## Kinetic (Apr 20, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Thank you, be sure to post your music here as well so we all can take a listen.



I certainly will...I'm still bumbling through my first couple of ideas.


----------



## Kinetic (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello,

I've posted my first composition here:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/first-vi-composition-take-a-listen.63424/

Would love to have some feedback...Thanks!


----------

